# Sabre - Please help, with my 1st rider purchase.



## lpeters82 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm hoping someone here will be able to give me some help in buying my first riding mower (maybe that term offends some here I'm not sure). Anyway, it's a late 90s Sabre. Here is the link... 

John Deere Riding Lawn Mower

I know it's not top of the line, but that's not really what I need. I just need something that I can use to mow my somewhat hilly residential lot. Wouldn't mind doing some leaf bagging too, but that wouldn't be a must.

When I look over this mower...

What should I check for?
Any question I should ask the seller?
Does the price seem low, just right or high?

Thank you,


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..lpeters82.. For a hilly lot i would prefer a geared tranny but hydros do ok. I am sure more members will have some input to help you with your choice of mower..wjjones.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!One of my customers has a Sabre,a'99,and he hasn't had any big issues,until recently.While mowing a somewhat hilly area,as he was cutting across the hill,it blew the downhill-side axle seal, out of the transaxle.I installed new seals,on both sides,and the unit ran fine,until he mowed across-hill,again.It blew the seal,again.As long as he doesn't go across-hill,for more than 100ft,the seals are fine.JD customer support is stumped,but I'm thinking it's building pressure,somehow,on the downhill side.


----------

